# Dark Souls PvP - Rage!



## legion333 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

seit ein paar Tagen ist der PvP in Dark Souls echt unerträglich geworden 

Die meisten Darkwraiths die kommen, machen einfach nur Sch*iß und spielen nicht fair.
Beispiele, die mich einfach richtig aufregen:

-Wenn man selbst grad eine Geste macht (zB verbeugen), buffen die sich in der Zeit schon extrem hoch (Power within, Sunlight Blade, Great Crystal Magic Weapons, etc.)

-spammen DIE GANZE ZEIT übermächtige Sorceries und Pyromancies, sofort immer Homing Crystal Soulmass und die Dark Magic Variante aus dem DLC (ka wie die heißt), Great Combustion, die riesigen Soul Arrows, einfach solang bis man tot ist (was dann auch recht schnell der Fall ist, besonders wenn das 2 Leute gleichzeitig machen  )

- dann die die künstliche Lags erzeugen und dauernd Backstabben

-und am schlimmsten, Cheater
Da war ein Kerl, der hatte bis auf Beine keine Rüstung, keinen Buff, und hat trotzdem ohne zu blocken 50% von meinem Schaden geblockt (normal über 400 pro Hit, da aber gerade mal 200), dann hatte der ca 2000 Health (es ging pro Schlag nur ein winziges Stückchen aus der Leiste weg) und hat sich ständig regeneriert (selbst nach 4-600 Punkten Abzug, nach 2 Sekunden wieder voll)

Hab bei der gfwl Liste schon 12 Spieler geblockt, aber einige kommen trotzdem immer wieder, es regt mich einfach verdammt auf, kostet wertvolle Humanity und ist einfach nicht in Ordnung.
Normale Kämpfe gewinne ich eig. ziemlich oft, es sei denn wegen falschem Timing oder meiner Internetverbindung 

Ist das bei euch auch so? Irgendwelche Ideen, um die kleinzukriegen? Ich werd erstmal Faith auf 30 hochkriegen und mir auch Sunlight Blade besorgen, wird hoffentlich helfen.

Und falls ihr wollt, mal die Live ID geben und gegen mich kämpfen (müsst denk ich zwischen Level 80 und 120 sein)


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2012)

Um Level 100 ist das beliebteste Level für PVP, die meisten PVP Spieler richten ihre Chars dann eben so aus, dass sie da ordentlich stark sind. Wenn man selber eher in sachen wie Stärke und Kondition setzt, hat man da oft das nachsehen.
Das mit den Cheatern ist schon sehr ärgerlich, aber das liegt einfach am Online System von Dark Souls, das manchmal einfach schei** ist.
Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass man jemanden invaded und der gerade Cheats anhant, das kann ich aber eigentlich gar nicht verurteilen weil derjenigen einfach nur in Ruhe alleine spielen will und oft gar nichts dafür kann, ins PVP verwickelt zu werden.

Gestern hatte ich einen ganz guten Kampf, war ausnahmsweise mal spannend. Die meisten PVP-Kämpfe sind ja sehr schnell aus aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Ich hab daran sowieso kein all zu großes Interesse und mein Char ist für PVP mit meiner lieben Großaxt auch gar nicht gut geeignet.


----------



## legion333 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad ne Petition gefunden, dass FromSoft eine Möglichkeit finden soll, gegen Cheater vorzugehen, hab da mal mitgemacht, vllt hilft das ja:

Petition | Namco Bandai and From Software: Figure out a means to help end cheating in PvP. | Change.org

An sich hab ich ja nichts dagegen, wenn die Leute Zauber benutzen, aber in den meisten Fällen ist es halt extrem übertrieben,  meistens hilft das blocken über gfwl, aber dadurch hat man halt deutlich weniger Duelle 

Muss jetzt auch erstmal wieder humanity farmen


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem mit den Cheatern ist halt, dass Singleplayer und Multiplayer direkt miteinander verbunden sind und das Spiel keinerlei Cheatschutz hat. Wenn also jemand mit einem Trainer einen Godmode anmacht und dann bewusst jemanden angreift, ist das natürlich höchst unfair, wird aber vom Spiel in keinester Weise verhindert.
Wenn aber jemand einfach nur spielen will und dafür Cheats nutzt (was ich bei DS auch durchaus verstehen kann) und dann selbst invaded wird o.ä. finde ich das nicht so schlimm, sondern einfach nur schlecht umgesetzt vom Spiel selbst.

Ich glaube aber ehrlichgesagt kaum, dass hier von offizieller Seite noch irgendwas passiert. Es gibt ja auch keinen ofiziellen Patch für die Auflösung oder gar den Frame-Unlock. Möglich ist mit relativ wenig Aufwand ja beides, wie wir dank dsfix wissen. Wenigstens eine Äußerung von offizieller Seite wäre schon angebracht, aber ich denke, wir müssen mit dem Spiel einfach so leben wie es ist.

Dazu gehört eben auch GfWL, dass wie das ganze Spiel 1:1 von Konsole übernommen wurde. Es ist eben ein einfacher Port ohne jede Art von Anpassung oder Verbesserung für den PC. Ein eigener Onlinemodus oder Steamworks + VAC hätte das Spiel sicherlich noch etwas besser gemacht.


----------



## Hawkins (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Petition ist sowas von sinnlos. Wenn die Entwickler es nicht einmal schaffen Full HD oder 60 FPS ins Game reinzupatchen werden sie auch garantiert kein Anticheat Tool rausbringen.

Und ja die DLC Spells sind einfach nur krass overpowered im PvP, besonders dieser Homing Spell. Zumindest die "ehrlichen" Hardcore PvPer benutzen sowas nicht.

Zum Thema Cheater allgemein: ich hab DS so um die 100h gespielt, wenn immer möglich als Human und die Anzahl der wirklich offensichtlichen Cheater(99 all stat, unendlich Health etc) war relativ gering. Das war allerdings vor nem Monat. Wie die Lage jetzt aussieht weis ich nimmer. Zuviel mit Borderlands 2 beschäftigt


----------

